
NomadList is bannning members with lifetime subscription - yani
https://medium.com/@yani/nomadlist-started-banning-paying-users-8559c00bdca4
======
yani
@pieterhg you run many products and participate in many communities - you set
an example for many people. Don't be the wrong example. That is not how
businesses should treat their users.

------
pieterhg
We require you to have a human profile photo as avatar. Moderators asked you 6
(!) times repeatedly to set an avatar and you declined as the message says.

~~~
yani
@pieterhg It's a _new_ rule in the community rules. When I signed up, it was
not required. You have changed your community rules - I do not agree with the
change - we part our ways but the problem is the Lifetime package that I
bought. Obviously, you cannot keep providing me the service so you should
refund me and everyone else who does not agree with the updated rules. "To
fine you for breaking our rules, we do not refund banned members". NomadList
is "fining" everyone for their choice to not share personally identifiable
information that was NOT required when the service was purchased.

Also, I have no moderator asking me even once to set an avatar - you might
want to look into this.

~~~
pieterhg
Sorry but that’s bullshit. Been like this for years. Ironically you share your
avatar on Medium writing this!

Robot mod asked you 4 times, Grum asked you 6 times over DM. There’s plenty of
cases where we’re wrong but this is definitely not one of them.

~~~
yani
I share my avatar on Medium, Twitter, and everywhere that I choose to do -
there is no irony in here - they did not ask me to put a particular photo. I
find it strange that you think that what you did is justifiable. You are
taking a stance without collecting all information ("Robot mod and Grum asking
me six times" is not correct.), and you are not actively trying to understand
what, I, the customer of your community is saying. Are we not important to
you?

